

The skill-building recession - dangoldin
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/11/the_skillbuilding_recession.cfm

======
Wilduck
A good follow up question would be: Will the US economy be able to absorb
these skilled laborers upon graduation?

------
beza1e1
Well, the recession may be an indirect reason why i'm going for a PhD instead
of "working for real".

~~~
beilabs
It's the reason I'm working full time whilst studying for a M.Sc. in Software
Engineering full time. Just because the world is in a recession it does not
give any person the excuse of not learning new skills or not applying their
current skills to interesting problems.

